# What size Discus considered adult?



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I was at a store syeterday that had a breeding pair of what looked to be a wild strain (green, maybe red) of Discus. Both fish were about 4" in diameter. 

At what size are they considered to be adults and can be fed on a normal routine like regular fish? I'm still debating getting Discus for my 125g tank, but am not interested in the upkeep issues that come with raising juveniles.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

It depends on how they were grown. Most of fish we see in stores are stunted to some degree, so yes they might already be adults and won't grow bigger even though they may only be 4 inches. For decent sized young adults/near adults(6-7 inch total length), you can visit sunrisetropicals in Daly city(sunrisetropicals.com).

If they are breeding already at 4", they will get no bigger than 4.5"-5" if that.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Are you referring to sexually matured versus adult? They'll pair off and start reproducing before they hit their max size (6-8" depending on the condition that they're kept in).


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks Sha. These were at OG. Erin was selling them for $120 for the pair.



Ibn said:


> Are you referring to sexually matured versus adult? They'll pair off and start reproducing before they hit their max size (6-8" depending on the condition that they're kept in).


I'm referring to the size when the can be fed like regular fish, without concern for stunting. I'm not interested in investing in multiple pound stacks of frozen bloodwors like Sha. 

The fact that they're already a mated pair makes it easier to get two without worrying about the personality clashes you might get when buying random fish.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Sunrise tropicals has mated pair starting from $350 a pair, expensive, but they are quite big and nice.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Bill,
I would get 6 adults or young adults and let them pair off naturally. That'll probably be cheaper or the same price as buying a mated pair driectly. 
I know of a great breeder in San Mateo if you would liek to contact her. But I remember last tiem you said you liked wild discus.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. Yes, I am partial to the wild strains (except the Heckels). $350/pair is a bit more than I'm interested in spending. I'm not so much inteested in breeding them as in being able to keep a pair that get a long. I'd be able to fit a pair without too much rework to my current setup. Getting a six-pack would make me want to get rid of all my current livestock and turn it into a dedicated Discus tank. Not ready for that yet.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I bought my only adult wild from sunrise tropicals(he only had wild occasionally) for $100, it was once for sale $85. It is the biggest fish in my tank, and looks much more intelligent than other discus. I want a school of wilds in a 400gallon in my dreams. Those $350 pairs are all domestic strains.
Aggression is the worst among juveniles, less so among adults, they are more civil.

If you can live with their small size, $120 a pair is not bad to try out.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

If they don't grow any bigger I wouldn't cry over it. Besides, they would still be able to maneuver around my current hardscape.  I just need to figure out what to do with all the guppies.

So since you all have seem my tank, how many of the current occupants do you think I'd need to get rid of to keep the Discus from going spastic? All the Rainbows? Swordtails? I'd want to keep the Rasboras.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

They should be fine with current residents, I think. My bosemani rainbow is twice as big as yours, and couple of my discus is slightly intimidated by it when the bosemani swims by.

oh, before you buy the fish, ask Erin to feed them. Buy only if they eat well, it might save you lots of headache later.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

shalu said:


> oh, before you buy the fish, ask Erin to feed them. Buy only if they eat well, it might save you lots of headache later.


I tried calling OG earlier to ask this and also how long he's had them (mainly to try and determine if they are already stunted) but no one is answering the phone. Are they closed on Mondays?


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2005)

Bill, 

If you're interested in wilds, you should check out this site...

http://www.belowwater.com/fish/wild-discus/index.html

Jim


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't think Bill is ready to pay that much to mail order the wilds :icon_bigg
Those pictures are nice though.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Very nice looking wilds! roud:


----------

